# Twin Flex questions



## rickyd (Apr 29, 2017)

I am inept at searching these forums not lazy, well maybe a little bit. I have a twin flex fork that needs straightening and would like to know proper angle of main fork in relation to headtube if that makes sense. I have two and know one is bent and the other does not look exactly right to me. This is the straighter of the two, the other is the og with correct year on fork and I'd like to use it. Thanks for any reply Rick


----------

